# Automatic fisher



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ZWN272-1.html

Saw that while scanning some compact rod threads.

http://www.survivaltopics.com/forums/hunting-fishing-trapping/996-survival-fishing-rod-3.html


----------

